# What size hooks for rubber worms



## bellyboater

I've been using 2/0 Gamakatsu offset shank hooks. I have no complaints about their ability to hook the fish but seem to gut hook more fish than I care to.


----------



## Buzzman

When I'm using smaller baits, I'll generally go with a 2/0 straight shank hook. I'm starting to throw bigger worms now, and will generally be using a 4/0. I used to try and slide that 2/0 into everything, but lost a lot of fish because the hook was getting buried in the plastic or not getting good penetration. Have not noticed a drop off in bites going with the larger hook size.


----------



## DaleM

I use a 4.0 or 5.0 on my worms. I hardly ever gut hook a fish now. These may seem to big but they are not at all. Try them, I think you'll agree


----------



## timberkatz

2/0 x 2 = 4"
3/0 x 2 = 6" 
4/0 x 2 = 8"
5/0 x 2 = 10"

Thats how I do it. Rarely gut hooked.


----------



## Saildog

I use 4/0 for everything. Started with 1/0 about ten years ago, and we found the bigger the hooks, the better the hooksets. It was evolutionary process, moving to 2/0, then 3/0 and eventually to 4/0. More a matter of convincing ourselves that a 6" worm will work with a 4/0 hook. 

I also tend to fish some pretty clear lakes/ponds with easily-spooked bass. As a result, the "ker-plunk" of any bullet weight pretty much won't work. So when casting a worm with no lead, the little added weight of a 4/0 will help get a little more distance from a cast.


----------



## Reel Lady

The supposed formula is take half of the length of the worm that your using, and that should tell you what the optimum hook size is. 
4" = 2ot
6" = 3ot
8" = 4ot

I have found that hook sizes do vary slightly from one hook manufacturer to another. 
I've been fishing with these 10" worms lately with a 5ot hook...I've had alot of success, but it also seems that I am missing more hits than I would have missed if using a smaller hook. To me, the 5ot hooks that I am using just seem kinda dull compared to the 2 or 3ot. Maybe its just the brand.. not sure..


----------



## Rooster

I use a 3/0 EWG for most of my soft plastic baits. I like to keep it simple, and I only have to buy one size worm hook for all of my fishing.

If the soft plastic bait is too small for a 3/0 EWG, I will use a circle hook rather than a worm hook.

Ive never used a soft plastic bait that I felt needed a hook bigger than 3/0.


----------

